# See what you can do with Photoshop!



## blueshift (Dec 18, 2006)

Watch this image:
*www.bertmonroy.com/fineart/images/Damen1.jpg

Its just a part of the image that is made entirely in Photoshop and Illustrator.




> • The image size is 40 inches by 120 inches.
> • The flattened file weighs in at 1.7 Gigabytes.
> • It took eleven months (close to 2,000 hours) to create.
> • The painting is comprised of close to fifty individual Photoshop files.
> ...



*www.bertmonroy.com/fineart/text/fineart_damen.htm


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2006)

if we do not take lightning into account (it's hard in photoshop anyway), Then this beats the hell out of any 3d draft render...tooooooooooooooo good


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 18, 2006)

Freakin unbelievable !!!!1 :O


----------



## mediator (Dec 18, 2006)

amazing


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 18, 2006)

For guys who like podcasts, Bert Monroy comes on Revision3's PixelPerfect podcast.

You can find the feeds here...
*revision3.com/pixelperfect


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2006)

freakin awesum..... all hail 2 da creators !!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 19, 2006)

awesome looks real


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought why not travel in this...so REAAAAAAAAAL!! Amazing!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2006)

unbelievable.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 19, 2006)

great patience of the artists


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 19, 2006)

awesome or incredible, anything fits


----------



## caleb (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow it's awesome..looks amazingly real.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome photo....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 19, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## anju (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like a copy paste from a game

bs

the original authors never get credits ..

all the leechers copy paste as their own creation


----------



## sarandigit (Dec 20, 2006)

its really gr8. the author shld hav loads of patience.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 21, 2006)

anju said:
			
		

> looks like a copy paste from a game
> 
> bs
> 
> ...



why you saying this?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 21, 2006)

the links in the chain... the reflection of individual bricks on the glass... the attention to detail is amazing!!!!

and 1gb+ image, whoa!!!
__________
15000 layerS!!! ooooooooooooo!!! 

this is an example of how powerful is the photoshop and illustrator. we hardly harness 10% of it!!!


----------



## sanddy (Dec 21, 2006)

awesome just amazing


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2006)

*freeweb.supereva.com/esorciccio2002/smilies/omg.gif

Its awesome  
I'm speechless!

*img486.imageshack.us/img486/6389/jawdrop7rg.gif


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Dec 22, 2006)

www.hof.povray.org
check out what ray tracing applications such as POV-Ray can do...
Photoshop can lick the dirt !


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 22, 2006)

That just shows what the human imagination is capable of.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 22, 2006)

GeeNeeYes said:
			
		

> www.hof.povray.org
> check out what ray tracing applications such as POV-Ray can do...
> Photoshop can lick the dirt !


Link is dead! Not working!

Correct link is *hof.povray.org/ without the www!


----------



## blueshift (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ none of their links in the menu works.
this is their original site.


----------

